# Ring of Death



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have the Ring of Death on my Xbox..Does anyone know how to fix this? thanks


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

You will need to send it in and see if it can be fixed. It usually isn't repairable.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> It usually isn't repairable.


I guess that's why they call it the Ring of Death and not the Ring of soft, fuzzy Kittens? :laughing:

DM


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

I have heard this is caused by blown capacitors on the motherboard. There are some articles out there concerning replacing capacitors and getting them going...it's hit or miss. Open up the case and look for bulging capacitors and replace them. Capacitors are usually pretty inexpensive..around $1 each depending on where you find them. if you replace about 10 or so of them you MIGHT just get lucky and get it working...depends on if they damaged anything else, like expensive chips. 

Remember the Xbox is a Microsoft product, and like anything by them, it will have flaws!


----------

